# I'm Coming to Dubai 18th Of May!!!!!



## MOMENTUM59 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been waiting long to come to Dubai, It's been 8 months from my last visit and I miss it already. I'm looking to see all the new Developements, I'm quite sure there are many. 

Lucky enough I have many friends in UAE, but always looking to make new connections. Hit me up with your numbers and email and I'll be sure to give you a call or email when I'm in town. 

I'll be in Dubai for 3 months for business, now one question I have is... Would it be cost effective for me to buy a car rather than renting a car for my stay? Also any recommendations on somewhere to stay for extending periods of time in Dubai or Sharjah? I have something setup with Al Mujjarah in Sharjah which is quite good in pricing and accomedations, But I'm open for and suggestions regarding this matter.

I'm taking my US cell phone service over there, I also had Etisalat Al Wasel phone service but I lost my SIM Card!!!!! haha so that number of mine has since then been regarded useless. I'll get another on the 19th of May for sure and update this thread with it for sure. My US cell phone number is +1-303-667-5620. 

I thank you all in advance for any help and or suggestions. Can't wait....


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

Would it be cost effective for me to buy a car rather than renting a car for my stay? Also any recommendations on somewhere to stay for extending periods of time in Dubai or Sharjah?

Regarding the above, when we used to stay there for extended periods of time we rented a car. Use Diamond Rental (use a guy named donald) or you can call our dealership in sharjah and I am sure we can give you a good rate for like a ford expedition or whatever type of car you want. pm me regarding this... however if anything just rent a car.

You can get a new sim chip easily there for like 100dhs depending on waht type of number. my first trip to dubai i paid nearly 2000$ in phone bills by taking my US phone there, so from then on i got a wasel chip and just forwarded my us calls to that number. i assume you have a GSM phone, so theres no point in taking your US number there, use it for emergency but get a uae sim chip from any retailer.


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

renting a car would be a better deal actually, u could probably get a toyota corolla for something like AED 1500 a month, 

and as far as ur phone, just like ragga said, just get a wasel card, 150 dirhams, ( with 10 dirhams prepaid already added ) and divert ur US calls to it... 

enjoy dubai


----------



## MOMENTUM59 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thank you for the advice. I truly appreciate it and I will PM you regarding a car. Do you have a rental shop or dealership in Dubai?

Oh and I took my US cell there last time and got the al wasel, I had two phones, My bill wasn't too bad, I just used it for texts and such. It was like 350 USD for 2 months. I have T-Mobile which doesn't charge for roaming world wide if you specify it. It's called world something. 

:gaah: To make things worst, today I had my phone stolen, had to pay a 110 USD detuctable for a new phone and 50 USD for over night shipping because the time for me to leave is getting very close, can't risk it. Bastards what goes around, comes around. :gunz:


----------



## Dubai pearl (May 14, 2006)

welcome to the UAE


----------

